# Group Rides near SE Portland



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Live in sellwood and looking for some good B/C chill no-drop group rides in the area. Any recommendations? Don't want a hammerfest.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Calendar | Portland Wheelmen Touring Club


----------

